# Yet Another Lost Paddle on Clear Creek



## cheim (Jan 2, 2012)

Do I have a picture of you drinking a booty beer?


----------



## TheWhiskyThief (Mar 4, 2009)

Perhaps someone does. Ian (deepsouthpaddler) and his bad ass crew were part of the rescue and witnessed the booty shame.


----------



## cheim (Jan 2, 2012)

https://sphotos-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash3/7794_10200158699389911_1481444390_n.jpg


----------



## cheim (Jan 2, 2012)

I think it's more shameful to not atone for your beat downs, then you have to answer to the river gods for not partaking in the confession of swim.


----------



## TheWhiskyThief (Mar 4, 2009)

Sweet. That's the one.


----------



## adgeiser (May 26, 2009)

Ever wonder what the non boating motorist on hwy 6 think when they see the bootie beer being drained?


----------



## craven_morhead (Feb 20, 2007)

That's "THE" Ian, if I remember correctly.


----------



## Whitewater Tube Co. (Apr 23, 2010)

I believe your paddle is now at our shop! 3600 Arapahoe Ave. Boulder,CO


----------



## TheWhiskyThief (Mar 4, 2009)

Awesome!!! what are your hours. I work in boulder and can swing by on Monday.


----------



## Whitewater Tube Co. (Apr 23, 2010)

10-6 daily


----------



## TheWhiskyThief (Mar 4, 2009)

You guys are awesome. 

Thanks again.


----------

